# Sling-X-Bow for flechettes!



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Here it is - my new sling-x-bow for shooting Sabaca's really cool darts.

It works really good, and has that sniper-like look I borrowed from .50 Browning rifles.

I used 11 mm plywood for the outer two layers and an inner layer of 18 mm plywood, with the trigger/lock part left out. This results in a nice, thick stock that is very comfortable.










It is equipped with Thera Band Gold, 1,5 times hunterband strength. Even in this cold weather it shoots pretty hard.










The lock is slotted so it is easy to notch the flechette into it. One moving part is enough for the entire trigger and lock.

You load it by stomping on the fork and pulling the flechette upwards. Easy and not dangerous.

This is fun!










Video is filmed and edited, will start uploading it right now.

Jörg


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

wow that looks awesome! Well done. Is it particularly powerful? The black paint is a nice touch, but it looks like it could be a bit of a thicker coating. Other than that, aesthetically, it's perfect.


----------



## John-Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

Very cool, can't wait to watch vid of this!!!


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

I ran out of black paint, so it is true, the finish needs to be improved.

But I think this is the meanest looking crossbow I have made so far (I made seven different designs so far).

It is really powerful, 50 % above hunterband strength is hard to draw even for me. I think I could go up a bit, but right now I am pretty content.

Jörg


----------



## zille (Oct 25, 2010)

Dream come true if there was something like a diy-video...


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Well, no DIY, but the construction is pretty obvious.


----------



## Ace (Oct 24, 2010)

Great video, personally I would not shoot flechettes since you would risk driving one into your hand on a misfire, the slingshot-x-bow looks awesome, I might have to make a look-a-like









-Ace-


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Ace, do you think a lead or steel ball, misfired into your hand, would be less painfull? I doubt it.

I think that this is really only a psychological matter, people are more afraid of spiky things. But a lead ball at point blank would crush bones and destroy tissue.


----------



## brockfnsamson (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks Jorge I wanted to see these in action. I think flechettes in a sling shot are more badass then a crossbow, plus no need for a trap just get a board.

Question, how high would you say the forks need to be at least?


----------



## John-Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

Interesting video, I have a bunnybuster very similar to the one in the video but i don't know how you tied the loops on the bands? I have loads of 550 paracord, would this work or is it a bit too flimsy? * <Just found that one out







*

Also what sort of distance do these travel from a horizontal shooting position, full draw with hunter style bands?


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

JoergS said:


> Ace, do you think a lead or steel ball, misfired into your hand, would be less painfull? I doubt it.
> 
> I think that this is really only a psychological matter, people are more afraid of spiky things. But a lead ball at point blank would crush bones and destroy tissue.


I especially like the locking mechanism (the simplicity you achieve, never ceases to amaze) But I think there is a medical side affect of being struck by a dart, over a ball; namely, more chance of infection, as it will almost certainly pierce skin by a greater degree, but otherwise the outcome is very similar (just make sure the're as clean as possible) Do you agree?


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Both the ball and the dart will penetrate the skin. Anything that flies faster than 50 m/s does that.

The ball will, however, create a much larger trauma due to the bigger impact surface. The dart will go in deeper, though.

Infections are always a danger when something breaks your skin. But we do live in a world that has powerful antibiotics, so if you see a doctor, you are not likely to die from a hand wound. What a difference to earlier times.

From "Kingdom of heavens" (rough translation):

"It may encapsulate itself, and you live. Or it may become infested, and you die."


----------



## 919h (Aug 27, 2010)

Nice and just terrible !

Congratulations !

Xav


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

This is IMO one of your best how do you think it would do with a arrow for fishing


----------



## projectile (Nov 6, 2010)

hi joerg
great X bow , would there be any way for the trigger mechanism to allow for shooting both flechette and spherical ammo.
you know sort of 2 in 1 sling X bow.

regards
projectile


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

projectile said:


> hi joerg
> great X bow , would there be any way for the trigger mechanism to allow for shooting both flechette and spherical ammo.
> you know sort of 2 in 1 sling X bow.
> 
> ...


The main thing limiting this from happening is the pouch (or lack of pouch), not the trigger mechanism. I do see you're point, however, would it not be possible to make a system allowing a quick change of bands so that a different pouch can be used? This would make the ultimate X-Bow - capability to fire balls and flechettes.


----------



## bleachbone (Nov 15, 2010)

joerg i want to make this bow so can you plz tell me the width of the wood u use for the trigger mechanism.
much appreciated


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

I used 18 mm plywood for the mechanism.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

JoergS said:


> Both the ball and the dart will penetrate the skin. Anything that flies faster than 50 m/s does that.
> 
> The ball will, however, create a much larger trauma due to the bigger impact surface. The dart will go in deeper, though.
> 
> ...


You seem thorough enough, you should be fine. Thank-you.


----------



## Mudbug42 (May 28, 2014)

JoergS said:


> Well, no DIY, but the construction is pretty obvious.


“We are not cowards here at the Slingshot Channel” LMAO


----------

